# MODWARS - Tekno Angel (Tt Core P3 Mod) by SimpleModz



## alexciobanu (Aug 25, 2016)

MWAVE MODWARS 2016 Powered By Thermaltake, ASUS, Kingston, Intel & NVIDIA


Hi guys,


I'm back with another case mod and I think the banner above says it all for this one 


I am part of a modding competition where 5 of Australia's best case modders have been chosen to compete and only one will become the MODWARS champion!


For more info on the competition and to see the other modders head here - https://www.mwave.com.au/catalog/modwars-info


For this build I am using the Thermaltake Core P3 chassis and I am calling it Tekno Angel and is inspired by the Japanese Gundam series. I'm actually not too familiar with Gundam so I'm not sure if I will be able to get it 100% but it will be more or less based on that. A very good friend of mine is a fan and gave me this idea, I had the angel idea however wasn't sure where to draw more inspiration from so he introduced me to Gundam.


Anyways, hope you guys enjoy this one. It has to be finished by September 16th so not a long time to go.


Let's have a look at the SPECS:


CASE - Thermaltake Core P3

MB - ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Alpha

CPU - Intel Core i7 6700K

GPU - ASUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition

RAM - Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB (4x4GB) 2400MHz DDR4 Black

SSD - Kingston HyperX Savage 120GB x 2

PSU - Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB 650W Gold


Custom Cables & LEDs - CableMod


Water Cooling - Thermaltake


Here is a shot of all the hardware together looking very glorious!








And here is an unboxing and overview video of the case and a bit of a chat about the start of this mod. At the time of filming I hadn't decided on the name just yet 












Hope you guys enjoy this one!


Before I go I would like to thank MWAVE, Thermaltake, ASUS, Kingston, Intel and NVIDIA for inviting me to be part of this competition.


Mwave: https://www.mwave.com.au/

Thermaltake: https://www.mwave.com.au/brands/thermaltake-630

ASUS: https://www.mwave.com.au/brands/asus-63

Kingston: https://www.mwave.com.au/brands/kingston-356

Intel: https://www.mwave.com.au/brands/intel-325

NVIDIA: https://www.mwave.com.au/graphics-cards/nvidia-graphics-cards


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## Tymofar (Aug 29, 2016)

I am looking forward to see what you'll create.


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 4, 2016)

Tymofar said:


> I am looking forward to see what you'll create.



Thanks a lot mate! Sorry for the lack of updates, just been super busy lately. I will get updates posted asap


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 4, 2016)

Okay guys, less than 2 week until I need to get this build fully finished!

I've been pretty busy lately with quite a few things going on however I've been working hard on the build too.

I think it's time I start rolling out all the update so stay tuned guys!

As I mentioned in the video I am covering the entire Core P3 chassis with an acrylic sheet and I am also shaping it around my Tekno Angel theme. Other than the acrylic cover for the case I am also cutting out the 'angle' wings 

Check it out!











I traced the case and all of the mounting holes needed and then designed the sheet around my vision.











The wings were then first designed from cardboard before traced out onto acrylic for cutting.

Stay tuned for more updates as I will be rolling them out quite fast to get the build finished in time for the competition ending on the 16th of September.

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Okay, the acrylic sheet is cut to size and more or less finished. I need to file it down a bit more and going to cut the bottom section out further.

I had originally intended for the build to be mounted onto a VESA stand however I can't find one at a decent price which is strong enough to hold the entire build. The way it is atm the feet can't really be mounted on, hence for the awkwardness of the photos 

So I will be trimming it down at the bottom in order to mount the feet but here's a sneak peak for now.

Let me know what you guys think so far! Oh and the wings have been cut and stuck together ready for mounting. Lots of little details to be added still.






Everything still mounts as it should which is what I wanted 






The first part of the Gundam inspired wings assembled.
















Thanks for checking it out!

Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's a better look at the case with the acrylic frame and a closer look at the components.





















Mounting for the wings is in place 






GPU tray has been cut as well











PCIE extender mounted






Tt RGB PSU





















Shaping up pretty nicely I would say!

Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's the glorious GTX 1070 Founders Edition mounted it. I love the design of these new cards so much I feel bad putting a waterblock on it. But a waterblock will definitely go on.

Remember this is just a test fitting for all hardware, more details will be added to everything and it will all be customised to match the colours of the wings 





















I also added some more details to the wings and if anyone is wondering how I cut these, it's with a jig saw and with this scroll saw + lots of filing in the end 






And here are the Gundam inspired wings mounted






They are stuck together using acrylic cement glue which pretty much bonds them together and is a really strong hold.
















Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 7, 2016)

Here I am about to start on the water cooling loop.

But first I am drilling some pass-throughs to clean up the loop and add an extra feature to the mod.
















I've also added an extra piece of acrylic going around the edges of where the motherboard sits for a bit of contrast.






First tubes are in.






A very tight fit on the right there. A piece of tube is actually in between then to connect the two fittings.











Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's more progress and better photos as I start working on the water cooling loop.

A nice view of the frame.
















I'm using 3 stand-off to set the motherboard forward a bit to allow room for the wings to mount as well as cable routing from underneath.


























Cables for the fans routed under the radiator.































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 8, 2016)

I have been following your thread. Looking forward to your innovative creation.


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 9, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> I have been following your thread. Looking forward to your innovative creation.



Awesome! Thanks a lot


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been busy working on the tubes and they're now pretty much done.

Let me know what you think about it!

The tube from the GPU going up had to be off-set like that as the fittings in the top around the back are as close as they can be. They're a bit big and can't have the runs any closer than that with these fittings. In the end I think it give a nice feature to the loop 














































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been pretty busy working on the build over the last few days, about a week to go now before it has to be finished! I did a ton of work with vinyl as well as some painting and I shot a nice video to talk a bit about the mods as well as assemble the whole thing!

Check it out below and let me know what you think!










Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm lost, what on earth is an RGB PSU?


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 13, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I'm lost, what on earth is an RGB PSU?



Hahaha it has an RGB fan


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here are the CableMod cables! I decided to shoot another quick video as I installed them!

Enjoy 










Stay tuned as final photos are next 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 15, 2016)

Here it is guys! Final pics 


































































Hope you enjoy! Stay tuned for another video 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2016)

nice one funny ... i can only think of Chiffon Fairchild (Aoi) in Nova Form from Freezing manwha ... when i see the wings setup ...
i also aim for either a P3 or a P5 later (if i don't get tempted by the Cougar Panzer Max ...) but modding is a bit too far for me (other than custom loop )


see what i mean?




alexciobanu said:


> Awesome! Thanks a lot


what about actually thanking her on TPU (there is a thanks button  ) 

not that it matter though


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 18, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice one funny ... i can only think of Chiffon Fairchild (Aoi) in Nova Form from Freezing manwha ... when i see the wings setup ...
> i also aim for either a P3 or a P5 later (if i don't get tempted by the Cougar Panzer Max ...) but modding is a bit too far for me (other than custom loop )
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mate! Yup I see the resemblance. It was never meant to resemble any particular character. I'm not even that much into Gundam, it was one of my mates ideas to base it on that. I just wanted an angel looking Core P3 haha and drawing some inspiration from Gundam worked out well 

I think the Core P3 or P5 are both awesome as for Cougar, I never used one of their cases so I'm not sure.

Hahaha I used the thank button now


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

Final video is here, hope you enjoy 










Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey guys,

The Tekno Angel build was recently displayed at PAX AUS at the Thermaltake booth. Check out some of the pics and video.

PAX AU video - 






































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2016)

Awesome build! Nice work!


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 1, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Awesome build! Nice work!



Thanks a lot mate


----------

